# Sanremo Giovani 2019: cantanti in gara



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2019)

Torna *Sanremo Giovani*, il concorso dedicato ai talenti emergenti della musica italiana che si sfidano per guadagnarsi un posto al *Festival di Sanremo 2020* condotto da *Amadeus*. 

A differenza dell'anno scorso, nel Festival vero e proprio ritornerà la categoria delle Nuove Proposte (mentre l'anno scorso i vincitori di Sanremo Giovani finivano direttamente nella categoria dei big, come è successo ad Einar e Mahmood, con quest'ultimo che ha vinto la kermesse).

Le *semifinali *stanno andando in onda il sabato pomeriggio su Rai 1, all'interno del programma *Italia Sì *di *Marco Liorni*. 10 i posti per la *finale *che andrà in onda *giovedì 19 dicembre*, condotta da Amadeus (giuria formata da Gigi D'Alessio, Carlo Conti, Piero Chiambretti, Antonella Clerici e Pippo Baudo), da cui verranno selezionati i cinque cantanti che, assieme a due degli otto vincitori di Area Sanremo e la vincitrice di Sanremo Young 2019 Tecla Insolia, formeranno la categoria delle Nuove Proposte.

Di seguito, ecco i partecipanti di Sanremo Giovani e i titoli delle loro canzoni:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ainé - Van Gogh (eliminato)
Avincola - Un rider
Devil A - Disordine (ritirato)
Eugenio In Via Di Gioia - Tsunami
Fadi - Due noi
Fasma - Per sentirmi vivo
Federica Abbate - I sogni prima di dormire (eliminata)
Giulia Mutti - Romanzo Cattivo (eliminata)
Jefeo - Un due tre stella
Leo Gassmann - Va bene così 
Libero - La Casa del Vento (eliminato)
Marco Sentieri - Billy Blu
Mike Baker - Stupido (eliminato)
Nico Arezzo - Volo (eliminato)
Nova - Resta (eliminato)
Raim - Labirinto (eliminato)
Rèclame - Il viaggio di ritorno
Samuel Pietrasanta - E dove sarai tu (eliminato)
Simona Severini - Una cosa bella (eliminata)
Shari - Stella
Thomas - Ne 80



Nei post successivi, le esibizioni live ad Italia Sì delle canzoni in gara ammesse alla finale.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

Ma quant'è raccomandato sto Gassman? Thomas gli da le piste in tutto. Mah!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

*Leo Gassman primo finalista al Festival di Sanremo 2020.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Leo Gassman primo finalista al Festival di Sanremo 2020.*


Che vergogna! Ma che voto è? Cioè hanno fatto votare per due volte la stessa giuria. E meno male che a questo Festival doveva prevalere il televoto.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

*Altri finalisti:
Fadi e Marco Sentieri.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

Forte sto Fasma, addirittura un pezzo rock. Sicuro non passa.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

*Fasma quarto finalista, 4-0 su Jefeo.*


----------

